# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  I'm running and running and I don't get anywhere

## abeloneto

I very often have the same dream.
Im running and running and I dont get anywhere.
Somebody or something is hunting me and it just get closer and closer - Im so scared.
Sometimes in my dream I know that Im dreaming and I just want to wake up before it catches me.  and I always do  I always wake up just in time.
What does all that mean?

_______________________________

golfsko udsalg, tagrender priser, hulmursisolering pris

----------


## Philosopher8659

It means you have to face your fear. Let it catch you. The idea is, when you are in fear, your will is being controled. Those times when we are least ourselves, when we least express our own will is when we are overpowered by emotion.

You might look at it as an early lesson in the langauge of visual metaphor. Running and not getting anywhere, you simply say what you see--not with your eyes but with your mind- "You are running to no purpose." Listen and react accordingly. Stop running and see if it is true.

----------


## etereo

it could also mean your running away from your problems and not face them head on

----------


## Cacophony

*It could mean many things. The fact that you're not going anywhere could mean that you are stuck in the same place and if you don't face whatever is behind you, you'll never be able to move forward. Have you tried going in a different direction?

Something that has worked for me in a lot of scary situations (although it does require remembering to do this) is spinning. Spinning nearly always transports me to a completely different dreamscape.






			
				According to the Complete Dream Dictionary (pg 243),When you run in a dream, it can be either toward or away from something; you might want to escape from something or to reach toward a goal. Depending on the circumstances, the dream might indicate that you need to hurry, or that you're rushing around too much and need to rest. Are you running alone or with others? The former might symbolize that you will overcome your competition in business matters, while the latter might represent your participation in a joyous occasion.
			
		


*

----------


## Puffin

Maybe your subconscious feels as if you're trying to escape the problem, but are doing it in the wrong way (hence the "not getting anywhere" part). Or, like others have said, you're afraid of facing something.

----------


## etereo

all very good suggestions

----------


## abeloneto

Thanks to all of you  :smiley:

----------


## Krinks

Here's a bit of a variation on this:

I've had a number of dreams where I've been holding a handgun.  I try to pull the trigger on the gun, but can only pull it about half way.  The hammer starts to pull back, but I can never get it past that point to get it to fire.  I pull as hard as I can, but my finger is just too weak and the trigger has too much tension.

----------

